# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الخميس 18 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة صباح اليوم الخميس 18 مارس 2021





الصدي

التازي يزف البشريات لجماهير المريخ .ويكشف عن مشروعات طموحة لنقل الاحمر للعالمية.
عصام الحاج..البحث عن رئيس يجلب المال جعلنا نقدم تنازلات قاسيه 
سودكال ينفي تسلمه مليوني دولار من التازي  ويوضح الحقائق 

موقع بريطاني..الفيفا في مأزق اخلاقي بسبب شكوى محرجة ضد كمال شداد.



الاحمر الوهاج

التازي..سننقل المريخ للعالمية ونؤهل البنيات التحتبة 
احتفال فخيم برجل العطاء والقاعة تهتز بالتصفيق الداوي عند ظهور لقطة لجمال الوالي.
المريخ يرتاح اليوم ويعاود التدريبات غدا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						التازي: المشاريع كبيرة وأتيت لنقل المريخ للعالمية
 

   



 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وقال الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ أحمد التازي إن طموحه نقل المريخ  للعالمية، وأعلن أن لديه مشاريع كبيرة للنادي ولكن يركز في البداية على  البنى التحتية خاصة الإستاد والأكاديمية.
وقال التازي خلال احتفال ضخم أقامه مجلس الشورى المريخي  بفندق سلام  روتانا بحضور عدد كبيير من الشخصيات العامة والمريخية على رأسها عضو مجلس  السيادة محمد الفكري سليمان، ووالي الخرطوم أيمن نمر، و مدير شرطة ولاية  الخرطوم عيسى أدم، بجانب رموز المريخ بقيادة محمد اليأس محجوب و على محمد  شمو ومحمد الشيخ مدني.



قال (لا نستهدف البطولات المحلية وأتيت لنقل المريخ إلى العالمية و أريد العالمية فقط وسننقل المريخ إلى العالميةبوقفتكم معنا).
وشدد التازي على أن الوقت الحالي للعمل وليس الحديث.
ووصل التازي الخرطوم أمس (الإثنين) في زيارة تستمر لعشرة أيام يجتمع  خلالها بكبار ورموز المريخ ومجلس الإدارة بجانب تفقد الإستاد ودار النادي  والملعب الرديف بالإضافة إلى زيارات لبعض دور الرعاية وتم تنظيم إستقبال  تأريخي من أهل المريخ التازي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شرخ إداري جديد في المريخ بسبب الرئيس الشرفي
كووورة


ظهر  في السودان قبل يومين، الرئيس الشرفي للمريخ، رجل الأعمال السعودي، سوداني  الأصل، أحمد طه التازي، ليكون ظهوره بمثابة فتح أزمة الملف الإداري  بالنادي.


وأعلنت العديد من التيارات بالمريخ، ترقب وصول الرئيس  الشرفي للنادي منذ الأسبوع الماضي، ووجد أحمد طه التازي، الترحيب الطيب لدى  وصوله، من قيادات ورموز تاريخية للفريق.

لكن لم يتواجد رئيس نادي  المريخ، آدم عبد الله سوداكال، والمجموعة الموالية من أعضاء المجلس، في  مطار الخرطوم للترحيب بالرئيس الشرفي للنادي، مما قدم إشارة قوية بعدم  الترحيب به، وفتح الباب على شرخ إداري جديد في الملف الإداري بالنادي.

ولعل قصة منح الرئاسة الشرفية لأحمد طه التازي، بدأت في يناير/كانون ثان الماضي، بقرار من آدم سوداكال نفسه.

وتعاون  التازي مع سوداكال في التكفل بصفقات فنية بمبالغ طائلة، بجانب تحفيز  اللاعبين بنحو 100 ألف دولار، بعد صعودهم لدور المجموعات في دوري أبطال  أفريقيا على حساب إنييمبا النيجيري.

وواصل التازي دعمه للنادي  الأحمر، وتمييزه بزي جديد خاض به مباراة الأهلي المصري، في مستهل دور  المجموعات، وخاطب جماهير المريخ في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده المريخ قبل  أكثر من شهر، والذي قدم فيه المدرب نصر الدين النابي، واللاعبين الأجانب  الجدد.

لكن العلاقة فترت بين النادي  والتازي، وكان المريخ سببًا في ذلك، بمجرد الإعلان عن موعد زيارة التازي  للسودان، ظهرت العديد من القرارات التي تدل على عدم الترحيب به.

وتمثلت القرارات في إقالة النابي، والتعاقد مع المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك، مما يعني غلق الباب على التازي، في الإنفاق على المريخ.

كما  أن الظهور العلني لآدم سوداكال في تدريبات الفريق بملعب إدارة الرياضة  العسكرية، وخاصة التدريب الأول الذي خاضه المدرب لي كلارك، يوحي بأن  سوداكال وراء هذا الاسم الإنجليزي الكبير للسودان، والإشارة إلى أنه الذي  تكفل وحده بصفقة ضخمة للمريخ.

كما نجد عدم الترحيب في الصفحة  الرسمية لنادي المريخ على فيس بوك، بزيارة التازي للسودان، وعدم الذهاب  للمطار في وصوله للسودان لاستقباله.

وكرر سوداكال، عبر صفحة النادي،  بأنه سيمنح اللاعبين حافزًا بالدولار، حال فوز الفريق على سيمبا التنزاني  في مباراة الجولة الرابعة، بالتزامن مع وصول التازي للسودان.

ولا شك  أن كل الدلائل تؤكد أن عدم الترحيب بالرئيس الشرفي للمريخ، ينبع من القلق  الشديد لتقدمه لرئاسة النادي خلال الفترة المقبلة، بدلًا من آدم سوداكال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال : أوقفنا التجديد لمطلقي السراح بسبب عمليات “سمسرة”




أصدر رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال بيانا قبل قليل كشف فيه تفاصيل الدعم  المالي المقدم من قبل الرئيس الشرفي للنادي احمد طه التازي وأوضح في  البيان الذي تحصل #سبورتاق على نسخة منه أن عمليات “سمسرة” كانت هي السبب  في إيقاف عملية التجديد للاعبين الوطنيين مطلقي السراح.
وجاء في البيان ما يلي:
يرحب رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم عبدالله آدم “سوداكال” بزيارة الرئيس  الفخري للنادي معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي للسودان كما يتقدم له بالشكر نيابة  عن أسرة نادي المريخ الرياضي لما قدمه للنادي خلال مرحلة التسجيلات حيث قام  الرئيس الفخري بسداد جزؤ من مستحقات المحترفين الثلاثة، وسيتكفل بسداد  رواتبهم الشهرية و هم الجمايكي دارين ماتكوس، النيجيري توني أدجو، و  الكاميروني باسكال إيبوسي حيث قام بالتسديد لهم من حسابه الشخصي مباشرة إلى  اللاعبين ووكلاءهم و أنديتهم كما قام كذلك بسداد قيمة إيجار الطائرة التي  أقلت المريخ إلى نيجيريا لمواجهة نادي إنيمبا النيجيري من حسابه الشخصي،  وقد أرسل للنادي مستحقات التعاقد مع اللاعبين المحليين حيث قام النادي  بتجديد التعاقد مع بعض اللاعبين المحليين، ولاحقاً إكتشف النادي وجود شكل  من أشكال السمسرة والمزايدة لذلك أوقف النادي عمليات التعاقد اللاحقة مع  اللاعبين المحليين وسيكمل النادي هذه التعاقدات في تسجيلات شهر أبريل  المقبل، كما قام الرئيس الفخري بإرسال حافز التأهل لدور المجموعات “100”  الف دولار وقد قام النادي بتسليمه للاعبين عقب تسلمه مباشرة إضافة ل”50â€³  الف دولار خاصة بتكلفة معسكر داخلي أقامه النادي بفندق كورنثيا بالخرطوم  إستعداداً لدور المجموعات من دور أبطال أفريقيا، ونؤكد لجماهير المريخ  وللرأي العام ان ما تم تداوله في بعض الوسائط فيما يتعلق بتسلم النادي  لمبلغ “2” مليون غير صحيح وان ما تسلمه النادي من الرئيس الفخري مضمن  بالمستندات ويمكن ان نشير هنا للتوضيح الذي تم عبر الصفحة الرسمية لرئيس  النادي الفخري معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي الذي نفى وفند ما أطلقه البعض في  وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي حول مبلغ ال”2â€³ مليون دولار حيث أوضح في بيانه ان  ما تم تحويله للنادي يتمثل في مستحقات اللاعبين المحليين وحافز التأهل  للمجموعات وقد أشار التوضيح إلى ان بقية المنصرفات تم صرفها على النادي من  حسابه الشخصي مباشرة لمستحقيها، ونؤكد لجماهيرنا وللرأي العام ان نادي  المريخ في هذه الحقبة يتم الصرف المالي فيه عبر دورة مستندية مضمنة عبر  ميزانيات سيتم طرحها لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية للنادي في أقرب جمعية عمومية  إنتخابية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد: ملزم بقرارات سوداكال فقط ولا يعنينا ما تم من اجتماعات بمنزل (ود الياس)
 

 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أوضح رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كمال شداد، لأعضاء  بمجلس إدارة  الاتحاد العام اليوم (الثلاثاء) أن الاتفاق الذي تم بمنزل  رئيس مجلس  الشورى المريخي محمد اليأس محجوب بخصوص الأزمة المريخية غير ملزم له ولا  يعنيه في شئ.
وقال  إنه يعترف فقط بما يصدُر من رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أدم  سوداكال،  وقطع بأنه صاحب القرار بخصوص العضوية والجمعية العمومية.



وعلم (باج نيوز) إن سوداكال أجرى عدداً من الاتصالات الهاتفية بكمال شداد بخصوص المرحله المقبلة بشأن مستقبل نادي المريخ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول بعثة فريقنا الأول لكرة القدم الي مطار الخرطوم بالسلامة 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الطبي بالنادي يتحمل المسؤولية الصيني يتعرض للإهمال بالمريخ واللاعب في انتظار اكمال العلاج



#ووااوواا
حصلت ( السوداني) على تفاصيل مثيرة بشان اصابة لاعب المريخ عماد الصيني والذي تضاربت الانباء بشان علاجه
وبحسب مقربين من الصيني فان الاخير يعاني من إصابة على مستوى العضلة الضامة، وغادر الى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة خلال وقت سابق وبدأ بالفعل في تلقي العلاج بيد ان المفاجأة كانت في ان طبيب الفريق د محمد كمال طالب اللاعب بالعودة رفقة البعثة من القاهرة عقب انقضاء أولى الجولات أمام الأهلي المصري في دور المجموعات بالبطولة الأفريقية
وتلقي اللاعب تعهدا من الطبيب بتكملة العلاج في الخرطوم وانه لا يحتاج الى البقاء بالقاهرة لاكمال العلاج وهو بالفعل ما حدث 
وعقب العودة الى الخرطوم قال مصدر مقرب من الصيني ان الاخير وجد اهمالا تاما من الجهاز الطبي بالمريخ ولم يهتم به الاخير مشيرا الى ان الاصابة التي يمر بها اللاعب تحتاج الى اهتمام وعلاج مستمر وهو ما لم يحدث من قبل المسؤولين بالنادي 
واوضح مصدر ان الاخصائي الجديد الذي التحق بالجهاز الفني المصري إسلام عاين حالة اللاعب عماد الصيني الا أنه لم يصدر تشخيصا واضحا لها او يضع خارطة واضحة للعلاج وهو الأمر الذي خلف العديد من التساؤلات 
وعلمت السوداني من مصادرها ان الصيني بصدد الاتجاه لأحد الأطباء الذين عملوا خلال وقت سابق بنادي المريخ من اجل الاستمرار في تلقي العلاج خاصة وأنه يرغب في العودة وممارسة نشاطه بصورة طبيعية ومساعدة الفريق في تحقيق النتائج الإيجابية داخل الملعب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإندية التنزانية تضع “كاف” على المحك “تعرف على التفاصيل





#ووااوواا

الخرطوم–(سودان مورنينغ)

تقدم المريخ باحتجاج رسمي للاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم بعد إبعاد “8” من نجوم الفريق عن مباراته أمام سيمبا التنزاني في الجولة الرابعة من مجموعات رابطة أبطال إفريقيا التي جرت بالملعب الوطني بالعاصمة دار السلام والتي خسرها ممثل السودان بثلاثية نظيفة, واحتج المريخ على صحة فحص “كورونا” الذي تم في احد المستشفيات وتسلم المريخ النتيجة قبل انطلاقة المباراة بفترة قصيرة, ليدخل الفريق المباراة منقوصا من أفضل نجومه.
وتعرض نادي بيراميز لموقف غريب قبل مباراته أمام نامبيجو التنزاني في الكونفدراية واكتشفت البعثة مادة بيضاء غريبة علي قمصان اللاعبين أصابتهم “بالحكة” وازعجتهم كثيرا، واضطرت البعثة لعرضها لأشعة الشمس بعد غسلها.
وتقدم بيراميدز بشكوى للاتحاد الإفريقي بالواقعة.
وكان الإعلامي المصري ماهر جنينة قد حذر من ممارسات سيئة لسيمبا التنزاني برس غاز مثير للاعصاب يؤثر على اللاعبين تلقائيا بمرور زمن المباراة، قبل أن يفاجأ سيمبا الجميع ويبعد 5 من افضل نجوم المريخ بحجة إصابتهم بكورونا غير أن جماهير المريخ لا تعول كثيرا على احتجاج يقدمه المجلس قياسا بالضعف والوهن الذي عليه حاله الآن




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادر ابراهيم مالك يكتب




رسالة للشيخ 

تلقيت دعوة خاصه للقاء مجموعه مصغره  من رموز المريخ  مع الشيخ التازي الرئيس الشرفي  للنادي للتشاور والحوار . اعتذرت عن حضور الدعوه لوجودي خارج السودان الان ولكن اود ان انقل للشيخ وجهة نظري في المشاريع التي  قد ينوي تنفيذها في النادي .

اولا اعتقد ان اعادة تأهيل استاد المريخ  يجب ان تكون علي رأس الأولويات  اذ لا يعقل ان يكون نادينا العظيم من اوآئل   الانديه التي امتلكت استادات خاصه بها في القاره ونلعب مبارياتنا في استادات الغير .

ثانيا لتخفيف الضغط علي استاد المريخ  يجب ان تكون الأولوية الثانيه بناء آلملعب الرديف .

ثالثا   تشكل معسكرات الفريق آلبند الاكبر  في مصروفات آلنادي وبالتالي بناء  وتأسيس مقر دائم للمعسكرات   في اعتقادي  هو الاولويه الثالثه.

رابعا  تأسيس اكاديمية المريخ للناشين والشباب يجب آن تكون ضمن الاهداف الاستراتيجيه  لنادي المريخ .

المقترحات الاربعه   هي بأختصار استثمار  في مستقبل النادي واساس قوي لبنيه  تحتيه تحقق احلامنا وطموحاتنا في فريق بطولات يكون له وزن لى القارة السمراء.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عوض رمرم :سوداكال منافق وانا اشهد على ذلك




عوض رمرم :حلينا مشكله عاشور الادهم وكونلي ادولامي قبل ذهابها الي الفيفا وسوداكال اخر من يعلم 

عوض رمرم: سجلنا ضياء الدين محجوب انا وطارق سيد المعتصم ولو تركناهو لسوداكال لتأكد ذهابه للهلال 

عوض رمرم :المريخ يمكنه عمل إضافات وغير موقوف عن التسجيلات

عوض رمرم :سوداكال يملك الفين من العضويه ونحن عضويتنا ظ§ظ ظ  واتنين مع علي أسد 

رمرم:التازي سيكون أنجح رئيس لانه يملك فكر ورؤية استثماريه 

بشرط إذا أبعدنا عنه المصلحجيه والمرتزقه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توضيح




شهدت منصات السوشيال ميديا بعض من الاخبار المغلوطة والتي تم فهمها بشكل خاطئ حيث ان الفريق الاداري  لم يذكر بانني  دفعت ظ¢ مليون دولار مباشرة للسيد رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ 
ولكن ما ذكره الفريق الاداري بانه قد تم صرف مبلغ ظ¢ مليون وستمائة الف دولار ، قد تم تحويل مبالغ عقود المحليين وقيمة استئجار الطائرة والمكافأة للنادي اما باقي المصروفات فقد تم صرفها مباشرة الي ذويها من حسابي الشخصي.

احمد طه التازي 


 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وقال الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ أحمد التازي إن طموحه نقل المريخ للعالمية، وأعلن أن لديه مشاريع كبيرة للنادي ولكن يركز في البداية على البنى التحتية خاصة الإستاد والأكاديمية.




وقال التازي خلال احتفال ضخم أقامه مجلس الشورى المريخي  بفندق سلام روتانا بحضور عدد كبيير من الشخصيات العامة والمريخية على رأسها عضو مجلس السيادة محمد الفكري سليمان، ووالي الخرطوم أيمن نمر، و مدير شرطة ولاية الخرطوم عيسى أدم، بجانب رموز المريخ بقيادة محمد اليأس محجوب و على محمد شمو ومحمد الشيخ مدني




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 




محمد الطيب كبور 

سيمبا أرض النفاق !!

اعتمد سيمبا علي أسلوب جبان لتحقيق فوز رخيص علي المريخ بأبعاد ثمانية لاعبين من المريخ بحجة إيجابية فحص كورونا ومن قائمة المبعدين المختارة بعناية فائقة ( رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس وأحمد طبنجة وكرنقو وتوني ادجو والتاج يعقوب وبكره المدينة وسيف الدمازين)  وضحت نوايا سيمبا الذي انعدم لديه الضمير تماما وهو يوجه علاقاته في بلاده للتلاعب في نتائج فحص الكورونا ليضعف المريخ باعلان نتيجة الفحص الموجه  قبل ساعة واحدة من انطلاقة المواجهة مما اربك حسابات الانجليزي لي كلارك المدير الفني للمريخ والذي تعامل مع الموقف المفاجئ بمحاولة تشجيع لاعبيه بدعمهم معنويا واضعا كامل ثقته في إمكانية تحقيقهم لنتيجة إيجابية وحاولت التشكيلة الاضطرارية التي دفع بها لخوض النزال من الصمود ولكن عدم الجاهزية أعطي الأفضلية لأصحاب الأرض عديمي الضمير والذين اعتمدوا تماما علي اساليب خارج الملعب بداءا من المعاملة السيئة لحظة الوصول في المطار .. 

أدرك سيمبا خطورة المريخ في الجولة السابقة خصوصا ان من يديره فنيا هو مدرب المريخ السابق الفرنسي ديديه قوميز وهو ملم بتفاصيل التفاصيل عن المريخ ويعلم إمكانيات لاعبية جيدا لهذا فلايستبعد ابدا ان يكون هو من حدد العناصر المبعدة بحجة كورونا ومن الغرائب ان دولة تنزانيا أكثر الدول التي لم تعترف بجائحة كورونا ولم تلتزم بأي محاذير وملاعبها ظلت مفتوحة أمام الجماهير دون اي اشتراطات ولكنهم لم يفوتوا الفرصة أمام المريخ لتحقيق فوزهم الرخيص بشل الفرقة الحمراء بحرمانها من ثمانية عناصر أساسية ليحق لنا القول بأن سيمبا أرض النفاق ولن يصمد الفريق التنزاني في قادم المواعيد لانه وصل بالغش والخداع وسينقلب السحر علي الساحر وان وصل لدور الثمانية فإنه سيغادر ولن يعمر فيها .. 

حسنا فعلت إدارة بعثة المريخ في تنزانيا بتقديم شكوي بخصوص نتائج الفحص وعلي ادارة المريخ ان تكون حريصة علي حقوق النادي وتتابع شكواها وتطالب بإعادة الفحص لردع الفريق التنزاني عديم الضمير الباحث عن كتابة تاريخ له عن طريق الغش والخداع وعدم الانسحاب وأداء المباراة شجاعة تليق بالمريخ الذي رغم خسارته بثلاثية استحق الاحترام وهو يلعب في مثل هذه الظروف بتشكيلة اضطرارية.. 

أكثر وضوحا   

الاتحاد الإفريقي شريك في مهزلة فحوصات الكورونا بتركها عرضة للتلاعب بعدم إشرافه المباشر عليها باستحداث طريقة يأمن بها الإجراءات حتي لا تكون عرضة للتلاعب كما حدث للمريخ .. 

إحضار التقرير قبل ساعة من انطلاقة المباراة يؤكد نوايا الفريق التنزاني عديم الضمير ولولا احتياط بعثة المريخ بعدد كبير من اللاعبين فإن المباراة لم تكن لتلعب لأبعاد ثمانية لاعبين وهو رقم كبير جدا خصوصا أنهم أساسيين .. 

علي الاتحاد الإفريقي ان يفتح تحقيق عاجل لحسم هذا التلاعب ولايقاف هذه المهزلة التي تسلب الأندية حقها وتعرضها للخسارة .. 

في ذات المجموعة رد الأهلي المصري بقوة علي تصريحات مدرب ومسؤولي فيتا كلوب بثلاثية حارقة في معقلهم حسنت وضعية أهلي القرن الذي أصبح يمتلك سبعة نقاط في المركز الثاني خلف سيمبا عديم الضمير الذي رصيده عشرة نقاط .. 

الهلال لم ينجح في الفوز علي شباب بلوزداد الجزائري وتقاسم الفريقان النقاط بعد مباراة كان فيها الفريق الجزائري أقرب لحصد نقاطها الثلاثة من خلال كم الفرصة الخطرة التي سنحت له وكان الأقرب للتسجيل .. 

مجرد سؤال 

لماذا يترك الاتحاد الإفريقي أمر الفحوصات بلا رقابة ؟؟








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان مهم من رئيس نادي المريخ



يرحب رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم عبدالله آدم "سوداكال" بزيارة الرئيس الفخري للنادي معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي للسودان كما يتقدم له بالشكر نيابة عن أسرة نادي المريخ الرياضي لما قدمه للنادي خلال مرحلة التسجيلات حيث قام الرئيس الفخري بسداد جزؤ من مستحقات المحترفين الثلاثة، وسيتكفل بسداد رواتبهم الشهرية و هم الجمايكي دارين ماتكوس، النيجيري توني أدجو، و الكاميروني باسكال إيبوسي حيث قام بالتسديد لهم من حسابه الشخصي مباشرة إلى اللاعبين ووكلاءهم و أنديتهم كما قام كذلك بسداد قيمة إيجار الطائرة التي أقلت المريخ إلى نيجيريا لمواجهة نادي إنيمبا النيجيري من حسابه الشخصي، وقد أرسل للنادي مستحقات التعاقد مع اللاعبين المحليين حيث قام النادي بتجديد التعاقد مع بعض اللاعبين المحليين، ولاحقاً إكتشف النادي وجود شكل من أشكال السمسرة والمزايدة لذلك أوقف النادي عمليات التعاقد اللاحقة مع اللاعبين المحليين وسيكمل النادي هذه التعاقدات في تسجيلات شهر أبريل المقبل، كما قام الرئيس الفخري بإرسال حافز التأهل لدور المجموعات "100" الف دولار وقد قام النادي بتسليمه للاعبين عقب تسلمه مباشرة إضافة ل"50" الف دولار خاصة بتكلفة معسكر داخلي أقامه النادي بفندق كورنثيا بالخرطوم إستعداداً لدور المجموعات من دور أبطال أفريقيا، ونؤكد لجماهير المريخ وللرأي العام ان ما تم تداوله في بعض الوسائط فيما يتعلق بتسلم النادي لمبلغ "2" مليون غير صحيح وان ما تسلمه النادي من الرئيس الفخري مضمن بالمستندات ويمكن ان نشير هنا للتوضيح الذي تم عبر الصفحة الرسمية لرئيس النادي الفخري معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي الذي نفى وفند ما أطلقه البعض في وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي حول مبلغ ال"2" مليون دولار حيث أوضح في بيانه ان ما تم تحويله للنادي يتمثل في مستحقات اللاعبين المحليين وحافز التأهل للمجموعات وقد أشار التوضيح إلى ان بقية المنصرفات تم صرفها على النادي من حسابه الشخصي مباشرة لمستحقيها، ونؤكد لجماهيرنا وللرأي العام ان نادي المريخ في هذه الحقبة يتم الصرف المالي فيه عبر دورة مستندية مضمنة عبر ميزانيات سيتم طرحها لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية للنادي في أقرب جمعية عمومية إنتخابية.
 آدم عبدالله آدم 
رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء ــــ علم الدين هاشم 




 أمير كمال وتيري !

الحديث عن تمرد الكابتن أمير كمال وسيف تيري يتواصل يوميا في القروبات الحمراء بعدما انقطع الاول عن تدريبات المريخ وظهر في تدريبات المنتخب والثاني كما يقال لازالت في نفسه حسرة وندم بعد التعامل السيء الذي وجده من الرئيس المعزول سوداكال !
الغالبية العظمي من الحماهير نجدها غير راضية علي تصرف أمير كمال وغيابه المستمر عن التدريبات في الوقت الذي يخوض فيه المريخ منافسة الدفاع عن اللقب في الدوري الممتاز والظهور بمستوي اداء افضل ونتائج ايجابية في مجموعات دوري الابطال !
من حق الجماهير ان تغضب وتحتج علي غياب الكابتن بحجة انه القدوة لبقية اللاعبين ولكن قبل اصدار الاحكام الظالمة علي تصرفات أمير يجب علي الجميع معرفة الاسباب والدوافع التي اجبرت أمير كمال علي الابتعاد والانقطاع عن تمارين فريقه في هذا التوقيت الذي يقاتل فيه المريخ داخليا وخارجيا ،، فالكابتن كما يعرفه الجميع ويحفظون له اخلاصه ووفائه لناديه وجماهيره وجد نفسه في الفترة الأخيرة مجرد لاعب منبوذ وغير مرغوب فيه داخل النادي من جانب سوداكال الذي كما وضح يخطط للتخلص منه كما فعل مع غيره من كبار نجوم الفريق !
سوداكال الذي يجهل ابجديات العمل الاداري السليم كل تفكيره ينصب في التخلص من كبار النجوم كلما طالبه ايا منه‍م بالتقييم المادي العادل ،، ولانستبعد ان يختفي قريبا الكابتن سيف تيري عن النادي احتجاجا علي الوعود الكاذبة التي لم يجني من ورائها سوي الغش والخداع رغم الموافقة المعلنة سابقا من سوداكال بتجديد عقد تيري مقابل 600 الف دولار لثلاث سنوات تكفل بها الرئيس الفخري أحمد التازي !
سوداكال لايريد ان يكتفي باساليبه الملتوية حول العضوية والجمعية العمومية فحسب وانما يسعي ايضا لحرمان المريخ من كبار النجوم وخبرتهم التي يحتاجها الفريق في مشواره التنافسي مع الاسف .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة منتخبنا الوطني لمواجهتي ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا في الجولة الخامسة والسادسة من تصفيات أمم افريقيا...



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• زياش يقود تشيلسي لإقصاء أتلتيكو مدريد من دوري أبطال أوروبا
• بايرن ميونخ يدهس لاتسيو في طريقه لربع نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا 
• صراع ناري بين ميلان واليونايتد.. ومهمة سهلة لآرسنال بالدوري الأوروبي
• إشبيلية ينعش آماله الأوروبية بالفوز على إلتشي بثنائية في الدوري الاسباني
• تورينو يلدغ ساسولو في الوقت القاتل في مباراة مؤجلة لدوري الإيطالي
• مبابي يقود باريس سان جيرمان لدهس ليل بثلاثية في كأس فرنسا
• أنطاليا يثأر من ألانيا سبور بهدفين دون مقابل ويتأهل لنهائي كأس تركيا
• الرجاء يهزم نكانا .. وبيراميدز يقهر نامونجو في عقر داره بالكونفيدرالية
• الأهلي بنغازي يحقق فوزًا ثمينًا على سطيف .. وأورلاندو بايرتس يضرب إنيمبا بثنائية
• جراف يتعادل مع الصفاقسي.. والنجم الساحلي يسقط أمام ساليتاس بالكونفيدرالية
• رسميًا.. مباراة شاختار وروما بدون جمهور في الدوري الأوروبي
• مانشستر يونايتد يخسر أنتوني مارسيال في موقعة ميلان بسبب الإصابة
• إنتر ميلان يعلن إصابة الحارس سمير هاندانوفيتش بفيروس كورونا
• رسمياً.. السماح للمشجعين بحضور المباراة النهائية لكأس ملك إسبانيا
• رابطة الليجا توافق على قرار تنصيب لابورتا رئيسًا لنادي برشلونة
• وصفة لابورتا للاحتفاظ بميسي.. عقد مدى الحياة وخيار العمل كمدرب
• تونس: الإفريقي يتعثر أمام المتلوي.. ومستقبل سليمان يقهر الباجي
• كولن الالماني يلغي مرانه بسبب ظهور كورونا بين أعضاء الجهاز الفني
• المصري كوكا خارج حسابات أولمبياكوس ضد آرسنال بسبب الإصابة
• ديل بوسكي: لا داعي لبطولة أوروبية جديدة.. وميسي حر فيما يفعله
• بيولي: إبراهيموفيتش بطل عظيم.. وسيقودنا أمام اليونايتد اليوم
• سولسكاير: الفوز بلقب ليس بالضرورة مؤشرا جيدا على التقدم
• لابورتا في حفل تنصيبه: أثق بكومان.. ولن أسمح برحيل ميسي
• وزير الرياضة الروسي: تطعيم الرياضيين قبل الأولمبياد اختياري
• الشناوي: الأهلي لم يتأهل بعد رغم ثلاثية فيتا كلوب
• الاتحاد الإنجليزي: إساءة معاملة الأطفال تمثل يوما أسود لكرة القدم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الأوروبي  اياب دور ال16


* آرسنال - إنجلترا (-- : --) أولمبياكوس - اليونان 19:55  beIN 1  الذهاب (3-1) 


* مولده - النرويج (-- : --) غرناطة - إسبانيا 19:55  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-2) 


* شاختار - أوكرانيا (-- : --) روما - إيطاليا 19:55  beIN  الذهاب (0-3) 


* دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا (-- : --) توتنهام - إنجلترا 19:55  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-2) 


* يونج بويز - سويسرا (-- : --) أياكس - هولندا 22:00  beIN  الذهاب (0-3) 


* فياريال - إسبانيا (-- : --) دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا 22:00  beIN  الذهاب (2-0 


* ميلان - إيطاليا (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-1) 


* رينجرز - إسكوتلندا (-- : --) سلافيا براغ - التشيك 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-1) 


..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  المجموعات


* اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا (2 : 1) إنييمبا - نيجيريا

* الأهلي بنغازي - ليبيا (1 : 0) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر
#ترتيب_مجموعة_A :  اورلاندو (4) إنييمبا (3) الأهلي بنغازي (3) وفاق سطيف (1)

* نابسا - زامبيا (2 : 2) شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر
* كوتون - الكاميرون (2 : 0) نهضة بركان - المغرب
#ترتيب_مجموعة_B : شبيبة القبائل (4) كوتون (3) نهضة بركان (3) نابسا (1)

* جراف - السينغال (1 : 1) الصفاقسي - تونس
* ساليتاس - بوركينا فاسو (1 : 0) النجم الساحلي - تونس
#ترتيب_مجموعة_C : الصفاقسي (4) النجم الساحلي (3) ساليتاس (3) جراف (1) 

* نامونجو - تنزانيا  (0 : 2) بيراميدز - مصر
* نكانا - زامبيا  (0 : 2) الرجاء - المغرب
#ترتيب_مجموعة_D : بيراميدز  (6) الرجاء (6) نامونجو (0) نكانا (0) 

..................................................  .....


❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  دور ال 16


* بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا (2 : 1) لاتسيو - إيطاليا

* تشيلسي - إنجلترا (2 : 0) أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا
‏#ملحوظة : بايرن ميونيخ وتشيلسي يتأهلان إلى دور الربع النهائي

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  مباراة مؤجلة


* إشبيلية (2 : 0) إلتشي
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (63) برشلونة (59) ريال مدريد (57) إشبيلية (54) سوسييداد (45)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الايطالي  مباراة مؤجلة


* تورينو (3 : 2) ساسولو
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (65) ميلان (56) يوفنتوس (55) أتلانتا (52) نابولي (50)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المتأهلين إلى دور ربع النهائي :

لدوري أبطال أوروبا 2020/2021

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقام عند الساعة الواحدة بعد ظهر يوم غد الجمعة بمدينة نيون السويسرية قرعة دور ربع نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يعلق عضوية الرباعي ويخاطب الإتحاد

قام مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال بتعليق عضوية الأعضاء المجمدة عضويتهم في مجلس الإدارة بحسب المادة "15" من نظام النادي الأساسي لعام 2019م و هم علي مصطفى أسد، محمد موسى الكندو، هيثم محمد الرشيد، خالد أحمد المصطفى، وذلك لإنتهاكهم المتكرر لنظام النادي الأساسي والعمل على تغويض خارطة الطريق المقترحة من الفيفا بعد ان قاموا بعمل أختام وورق مروس يخص النادي بصورة غير شرعية كما قاموا بفتح نافذة عضوية لتجديد وإكتساب العضوية بصورة غير شرعية، وقد قام النادي بمخاطبة الإتحاد السوداني طالباً تحويلهم للجنة الإنضباط.
*

----------

